# Swallows and Amazons



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

In lieu of not painting much from watching the Olympics, this is something I did a couple of years ago from an old photograph. Not sailboats, as in the story, Swallows and Amazons, but rowboats and a place of happy memories from my own young years. A local beauty spot it sadly closed in 1960 due to changing trends and lack of support and funds. The frame is just the virtual variety for effect.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Didn't want to start a new thread as the topic is already up. This is just a fantasy thing for fun today. I titled it "Swallow and Amazon on Lake Windermere". You may have noticed I like boats....:wink:


----------

